# Talk me out of the P226



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

Everyone is telling me to get the P226 instead of the M92-A1, forget the difference in cost and buy the Sig, should I ?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Depends which P226 model... there are tons of em'. Both are awesome handguns, you honestly won't be disappointed with either.... easiest thing to do is own both! 

Deciding on which model P226 you're considering will help others in assisting you on offering advise. Some models are much nicer than others.

For me, trying to choose between my Beretta 92G-SD and my Sig P226 Tac Ops is like trying to choose between my kids... I love em' equally and both are the most feature filled models each manufacturer made/makes.

Both handguns have strengths and features that make em' unique... but both are solid performers that put them into a league of their own. Each are reliable, well made and built to last a lifetime... Sig's cost more cuz, well, because Sig's just cost more, lol. If one feels better in the hand... then i'd go with that one. You really can't go wrong with either... so it's impossible to make a BAD decision here.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I would go with the Beretta...but then again, I'm biased. :smt1099


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I would take the sig 226. 

Nice reset trigger. 

Fits well in my hand.

Have YOU held both guns, or had a chance to shoot them?
Good luck


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, the Sig is highly regarded as one of the best combat pistols ever made, and I love them. But I would submit it depends on your personal preference. The M9 is a fine pistol, and it is about the same size as the P226, but it does have very different characteristics. 

For me, the P226 fits my hand better than the M9. Also, I do not like manual safeties that much, so I prefer the decocking mechanism on the P226; however, you can modify the M9 to where it only decocks the pistol as I understand it. That said, I don't really like the slide mounted safety on the Beretta. It has been the source of a lot of malfunctions due to operator error meaning in a lot of drills, the operator inadvertently engages the safety when not meaning to, and that can be a problem. But, that is something that can be overcome with training. 

Again, I say it boils down to personal preference. There will be lovers and haters on both sides, but you need to decide for yourself. I recommend at the least handling both in the store, and if possible, shoot both side by side so that you can determine which is best for you. Both are fine pistols that have excellent combat resumes. I promise, both are better at what they do than you are at what you do, so if you do your part, the pistol will definitely do its part. Good luck!


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

Audioi said:


> Everyone is telling me to get the P226 instead of the M92-A1, forget the difference in cost and buy the Sig, should I ?


Broaden you horizons by thinking outside of the Sig and Beretta box, maybe you'll find a better choice. Otherwise, both are pretty good. You could just flip a coin.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Are you right or left handed?


----------



## budrock56 (Feb 2, 2012)

Had some range time with my P226 the other day. I love this gun! Sorry. I can't talk you out of it. I highly recommend.


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

VAMarine said:


> Are you right or left handed?


Right handed. Looking for a full size non polymer and these are the two I'm down to.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Audioi said:


> Right handed. Looking for a full size non polymer and these are the two I'm down to.


Have you handled and/or shot either?


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

Handled but not shot (yet)


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

You really need to shoot them, but which did you like better of the two?


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

The choice should be make according to which one you shoot best, and which one "feels" the best to you.


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

The flip up safety drives me bonkers and the round shape is not that appealing but it has such history that its hard to pass up the Beretta.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Audioi said:


> The flip up safety drives me bonkers and the round shape is not that appealing but it has such history that its hard to pass up the Beretta.


Well I would recommend shooting both, but based on that assessment, I would say get the Sig.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

As others have already said, both are world-class handguns. Well...maybe they didn't say that, but I am. 

Anyways, either one will serve you well for many years to come. It wasn't that long ago that I pretty much had the same issue. I have Berettas coming out my ears, but not so much when it comes to SIGS. 

So, I went a bought a SIG P-226 Tac-Ops with the threaded barrel. I now have the best of both worlds.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Talk you out of it?? No way! Buy the Sig!


----------



## budrock56 (Feb 2, 2012)

budrock56 said:


> Had some range time with my P226 the other day. I love this gun! Sorry. I can't talk you out of it. I highly recommend.


With that said, I also love my 92FS a lot.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

budrock56 said:


> With that said, I also love my 92FS a lot.


No reason not to - the 92FS is a great pistol. Enjoy it.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Like a lot of others, test drive them both and make your own choice. No one can make your choice but you, both are great firearms and there is no bad choice here, just what fits you best, again it has to be your choice.


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

I was flipping a coin till the wife said I can use the beretta but have a hard time with the sig. Beretta wins ( till next time).


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

When I went shopping for a Sig, I bought a CZ-75B. I'm not sorry.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

After playing with a 92fs at a match last week, I don't think I could bring myself to buy one. I HATE the decocker safety arrangement. I've shot multiple 226s. I like their controls and the feel of the gun much better.

That said, in the full sized, all steel, service pistol market, my favorite is the CZ SP-01, either with a safety or with a decocker. There's a reason why versions of this gun or clones of it were used by over half of the top USPSA Production shooters and why versions of this gun (CZ75) are the most used firearm in the world by military and LEOs. Did I mention, they are hundreds cheaper than Sigs?

The plus for 226's is that they look sexier. I can't find an advantage for the Berretta, though beauty may be in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## iGuy (Feb 12, 2014)

I love the design of the SIG, and have the MK25 model.

I am not a fan of the slide safety, but Beretta's are darn sexy as well. I am contemplating one myself - either that or an HK - another overpriced piece!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

iGuy said:


> I love the design of the SIG, and have the MK25 model.
> 
> I am not a fan of the slide safety, but Beretta's are darn sexy as well. I am contemplating one myself - either that or an HK - another overpriced piece!


I used to think HK was over priced, and there still may be some truth to that, but now that I've had the VP9 for several months, I have come to really appreciate the quality of these firearms. I've known Sigs for years, and love my W. German P226, but if I'm being honest, I have to give credit to HK. They do make a premium product.

I also agree about the slide mounted safety. I hate it! But the M9 is a really great looking gun, and it is an extremely sweet shooter. It is understandable why so many love it. I prefer the P226 myself, but wouldn't hesitate to put the M9 to use. I'm sure I could make it work!


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I would buy the SIG because I don't like the fixed sights on a Beretta or the safety.


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

I have a made in Germany p226 and an 92 Inox. I carried the 92 in the service and love them. My off duty is either one and I carry one or the other on my vest inside my shirt for a backup. See a pattern here? Both are outstanding so get either one now and the other later.

And just as a footnote. On the Beretta 92 I and many like me don't use the safety at all. It's redundant. Just use it to lower the hammer and carry away. The double action is MORE than safe just like the Sig Sauer P226. Just keep your finger OFF of the trigger. 

I did carry the 92 with the safety on in the service but only because I had too. With an unloaded gun....you can practice and become very good at taking the safety off, but honestly with a double / single action a safety is redundant. Even Glock has that right.

Which is why the P226 is a great weapon (The SEALS used them.) just pull the trigger. Like Glock, M&P and many striker fired weapons. They all use the KISS method. Although M&P came out with a useless thumb safety and I don't think it's selling well.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Jn


neorebel said:


> I have a made in Germany p226 and an 92 Inox. I carried the 92 in the service and love them. My off duty is either one and I carry one or the other on my vest inside my shirt for a backup. See a pattern here? Both are outstanding so get either one now and the other later.
> 
> And just as a footnote. On the Beretta 92 I and many like me don't use the safety at all. It's redundant. Just use it to lower the hammer and carry away. The double action is MORE than safe just like the Sig Sauer P226. Just keep your finger OFF of the trigger.
> 
> ...


Are you implying that the 92 's ,, p226 action is the same as the GLOCK n M&P 's action. 
I agree , All of the guns mentioned above are very popular, reliable handguns.
:smt1099


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

tough choice--the beretta is more natural a pointer--sigs like H+s to be 12 o'clock holds-- Beretta is poa or close--IMHO

I bought a new Beretta and a used(barely) sig--no regrets--buy both and enjoy what you have worked hard to earn--great guns


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

@pic--best safety and best advice ever given to me or that I give=

keep your finger off the trigger--!!! great post


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Sounds like trying to choose between butter-pecan and maple walnut ice-cream. Probably depends more on your mood.

Although both are .22, I can say my Mosquito fits fine and shoots great, but then my old Beretta 71 is smoother for me to operate - go figure.
I prefer the safety/de-cock of Beretta opposed to the de-cocking lever of the Sig. Again your flavor preference will likely be different.

If you can, make friends at the local gun range and try to test drive both before you purchase.


----------



## Gwalker99 (Apr 27, 2015)

i saw a vid where a guy bought one of these .45 socom models ..looks like a 226... barrel was out of spec causing it to jam and lock up during break down.. after that, I look at Sig a lot different nowadays.


----------

